
List of unsolved problems in physics - Kortaggio
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unsolved_problems_in_physics
======
Kortaggio
Wikipedia has some interesting lists, including this one of a more general
list of unsolved problems across many fields:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_unsolved_problems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_unsolved_problems)

~~~
e2e8
Speaking of list of list on wikipedia, there is also this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists),
to which I just added your "lists of unsolved problems".

~~~
ikeboy
[http://www.raikoth.net/lololol.html](http://www.raikoth.net/lololol.html)

List of lists of lists of lists

~~~
heimatau
That URL reminded me of this [1].

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJL4Y3aGPuA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJL4Y3aGPuA)

------
WhitneyLand
Does anyone else feel inspired by reading this list? And fantasize about being
able to dedicate multiple lifetimes purely to the pursuit of knowledge?

~~~
crocal
Count me in... Can we imagine a society dedicated only to this and would it be
viable? Hmmm...

~~~
yolesaber
A society dedicated only to the pursuit of some so-called objective physical
truth? I don't see how that could ever become a technofascist state!

------
peter303
It is amusing in the late 1800s some physicists were declaring physics a dead
end because most problems had been solved, save for a few rough edges.

There are people today making the same claim.

~~~
__Joker
I have reconciled to the fact that, we will never be able to solve physics.
There is recursive why, which we can never stop with, there will be always
smaller and bigger things to deal with.

~~~
wallace_f
By what reasoning did you come to the conclusion that there will 'always be
bigger and smaller things to deal with?'

I'm interested in if there is a compelling reason to believe this? I'm not
attempting to argue that we are near complete knowledge of the universe (and
especially what potentially may lie beyond or outside of it, if there is
anything or not).

------
dudeget
are there any unsolved problems in classical mechanics?

~~~
antognini
Absolutely. A lot of my thesis could be considered classical mechanics
(orbital dynamics, specifically). A very old problem that is still open is the
question of whether the solar system is stable. (Newton worked on this
question 300 years ago.) The state of the art can only reliably integrate
orbits for the next few million years. After that, numerical limitations and
chaos make it hard to predict exactly what the dynamics in the far future will
be. All we can do is make statistical predictions (which we hope are
unbiased).

The best predictions are that there is a ~1% chance that two planets will
collide before the Sun dies. Here's a nice article:

[http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Stability_of_the_solar_s...](http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Stability_of_the_solar_system)

~~~
aYsY4dDQ2NrcNzA
Does this count as having testable solutions?

------
haddr
Some things should be probably updated on that page, I think the
Sonoluminescence problem has been mostly explained.

~~~
ISL
I've not yet seen a conclusive resolution of the sonoluminescence problem.
Have a reference?

------
Havoc
The fact that there is an actual (short) list boggles my mind. (And yes I
understand this is a case of "questions raise more questions" but still).

~~~
acadien
These are general overall topics. Dive into any one of them and you'll find
hundreds if not thousands of open questions. My particular field was amorphous
solids and the glassy phase transition but yeesh boiling it down to just one
questions is big over simplification.

Don't worry, plenty of things out there we don't understand :)

------
skierscott
There are many open ended questions here. There's more flexibility to sci Fi
then I thought.

